

Ask HN: Emailing a potential company contact - iamshs

I have found a contact at a very senior managerial level at a big consulting firm. We graduated under the same professor, albeit with a 5 year difference.<p>There is an opening at his company, and I want to write him an email asking how to get an interview for this position. Or maybe a general advice on how to be a successful applicant. What should be the content? How should i frame the email?<p>Thank you for your help. I am not a native North American, so i am unfamiliar with corporate culture here, hence I want the email to be within acceptable norms.
======
brk
I would say just send him the email. Expect to not get a response, but it
shouldn't hurt to try.

Most likely he will either engage with you and try to help, or else just think
its not worth the trouble, delete your email, and move on. So, there is
minimal risk to writing s polite email asking for assistance.

~~~
iamshs
Thank you for the advice. I sent him an email on how i got the contact,
introducing myself, and asking for advice regarding that specific position.

------
mrmekon
It's completely reasonable to just e-mail him directly. Generally you would
explain in the first few sentences what your connection is and how you found
his e-mail address.

I've done similar with good results. People are usually a lot more willing to
help if you have anything in common at all.

~~~
iamshs
Thank you. I exactly did that. Introduced how we have common connection, and
then 3-4 lines about me, and then asked advice to be a successful applicant
towards this specific position. We share same supervisor and same lab members,
so I am hopeful this will be a good fruitful exchange. And in general, I will
keep this advice in mind for future. Thank you.

------
ig1
If the professor knows the both of you get them to make an introduction.

~~~
iamshs
Thank you. So how should I take it forward from there? What can I ask him
directly? I want to introduce myself in 3-4 lines, and then ask about how to
be a successful applicant for the given position. Will this be a good subject
matter?

